# Question about a Novak Cyclone ESC



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of this .... thing mounted on their truck?
It has 2 wires going to motor and just one black wire for battery? 

thanks
Shane


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

There is a blue wire and a red wire soldered from the ESC to the motor and a seperate black wire with no connector on it that I am guessing is for the battery (also came with a Pit Wizard programmer) I cannot figure out how to wire it up. My other ESC's have wires for the motor and a red and black for the battery. 

Thanks
Shane


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The ESC should have 3 wires. One red, one black and one blue. The blue goes to the neg. side of the motor. The black goes to the neg. side of the battery. A red wire goes from the pos. side of the battery to the positive side of the motor... you also connect the red ESC wire to this same red wire.

Take the time to visit the Novak website as they have manuals available for download for all of their products. These manuals give you full instructions.


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Right now, the blue and red go to motor from the ESC, can I splice off the red wire from ESC to the motor with a new red wire to join up with the black wire and use that for the connector for the battery? (Basically add another red wire)?


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

have a pic in a moment

o.k.. yes that's electrical tape on the ESC holding the power capacitor from vibrating. I have some servo tape on it and that didn't hold so I threw some E-tape on it to stop any vibration. Some would use shoo-goo as well. It works. Just defending my "rigging" before it comes up.. lol
































Download the Owners manual that has a picture and info as well:
HERE


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

What is that resistor hanging off of it? You have red going to motor and a splice off of red going to what?

OK, who wants to trade a new Cyclone with Pitmaster for a Super Rooster?


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

download that manual and you'll see.

I have the blue wire going to negative motor
I have the red wire going to positive motor and spliced to positive battery
I have the black wire going to negative battery
The power capacitor is required for use as it reduces electric spikes (absorbs) and keeps the ESC cool when running high power applications.

Power Cap

if you order that you'll get the black one with a novak sticker as I have.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

ssracing said:


> a new Cyclone


is there such a thing?


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep, I got this on a truck in a trade. The Cyclone ESC was soldered to the motor but the black wire was just hanging there. The ESC and PIT Wizard is new and has all manuals for both the ESC and Pit Wizard thingy.

I am not too fond of this setup and would rather have an old fashioned ESC with no motor limit and reverse.

Want to trade for it? I can make pics!

Too complicated for me, just dont like it. Someone else would love it I'm sure.
The thing probably cost $200 new I would imagine....correct me if I am wrong.

Shane


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought mine about a year ago for $40 shipped. Used obviously


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have you gone to Novak's web site and downloaded the manual? The wiring is shown is great detail in the manual.


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

I've got the manual, I just don't want the thing, I would rather have an ESC with no motor limit and reverese WITH normal wiring! The Pit Wizard programmer and weird wiring setup is not anything I care for.

ANYONE WANT TO TRADE ESC's??????????????????


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

eri3f0g said:


> Download the Owners manual that has a picture and info as well:
> 
> HERE


 just making sure


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Great info on installing, still dont want it though.

I dont have those "type" of batteries, mine are store bought with Tamiya connectors.

Thank you for the replies and info, but I just HATE this thing.
It makes me leave my happy place. I want a Super Rooster or Tekin that is easy to wire up and does not take a programmer module to fine tune.

I know this sounds CRAZY if you are a die hard racer, but I do not like it. It is new (from what I am told, and it DOES look brand new, except the blue and red were soldered to the motor) but it did not come with a capacitor for it.

Trades??? Please? Anyone?


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

That's my spare ESC that's in my girlfriends truck. Wires just the same but no capp.

I'd be interested in another cyclone but I'm curious how you can guarantee it to work when you don't have the power capacitor and have never hooked it up properly?


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Mine did not come with heat sinks or a capacitor but this thing is new (never used). I MAY have some spare heat sinks that will work, but can I run it without a capacitor a few times without hurting anything? LHS closed until Tuesday and I want to wire it up tonight. This is on a XXXT with a brand new Trinity Cryptonite (9t double modified).
I have an old charger which is going to donate its Tamiya plug for the battery (and I'm going to use the black/red wires also to splice with after i cut it off the old charger).

Thanks
Shane


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

ssracing said:


> I MAY have some spare heat sinks that will work, but can I run it without a capacitor a few times without hurting anything?


Please read the first page of the owners manual. It explains the NECESSITY of the power capacitor.

The heatsinks are off of something else and aren't required for running. Although, it can't hurt when running something with as high an amp draw as a 9t. Personally I wouldn't run that much power through a stock tamiya connector. Go with a powerpoles, deans, or direct solder.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

ssracing said:


> Mine did not come with heat sinks or a capacitor but this thing is new (never used). I MAY have some spare heat sinks that will work, but can I run it without a capacitor a few times without hurting anything? LHS closed until Tuesday and I want to wire it up tonight. This is on a XXXT with a brand new Trinity Cryptonite (9t double modified).
> I have an old charger which is going to donate its Tamiya plug for the battery (and I'm going to use the black/red wires also to splice with after i cut it off the old charger).
> 
> Thanks
> Shane


If your starting with a brand new speedo, dont hack up an old charger just so you can put a plug on it.. wait and do it right.. you dont want to rig stuff together especially when your going to be running a 9 turn . take it to your lhs when they open and ask someone there to help you out.. the tamiya plug will melt with a 9 turn.. it can also cause damage to your new esc..

the heat sinks are only nessessary if you notice the speedo getting hot.. as for the cap it is not a needed item.. it is used for short bursts of power when on and off the throttle.. i doubt you will notice any difference running it..

there is no difference between the cyclone or any other esc exept for reverse.. it is a very easy to use speed control.. you dont need to use the pit wizard either.. the speedo new cost about 130 bucks, and the pit wizard im not sure on.. maybe 200 worth for everything.. only problem is the speedo tho new is over 5 years old... so its value is only around 50-60 bucks to anyone now days..I would keep what you have 
.. the esc is great.. it will handle your 9 turn just fine.. your 9 turn thos nice and fast, is going to cause you more problems then anything else. it is not a good motor for someone with very little rc knowledge..


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

I have had RC cars for over 6 yrs now, just never used any type of ESC like this, they were all Roosters with 15-19t mod and spec motors. The big capacitor was actually mounted on the motor (had to turn it upside down to see it). LHS has NO knowledge of Elec AT ALL.

As far as a "powerful" motor, this Trinity Cryptonite is a wus at best. I have a 13 turn Orion Mod that will dust it easy (both low and top end). The 9t will not be in the truck much longer, it is not worth using IMO. A good 15t Mod or even a 19t with a larger pinion would work better.

The "hacked up" $10 Tower Hobbies charger deal worked great, I only used the Tamiya adaptor and soldered everything together. As far as being a good ESC, it is not what I like but I am sure it is better than a Rooster (no motor limit).

Thanks for the replies...
Shane


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, way to get the last word in, ssracing. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

Wasn't trying to be ugly with my reply to you burbs, after reading it over again, I can see how it could be taken that way. I would not ever do that to someone trying to help. 

Thanks again for your info.
Shane


----------



## JCNeiman (Jul 18, 2005)

if you still have the cyclone esc and pitwizard for trade what do you want for it. i have a super rooster i will trade.


----------

